# Sweet & Spicy Salmon



## disco (Jun 13, 2019)

She Who Must Be Obeyed loves salmon. I love She Who Must Be Obeyed so I keep trying to up my salmon game. I love smoking salmon and a touch of sweet really adds to it. I decided it might be good with a touch of spicy heat and this is the result.

I started with a couple of nice pieces of wild caught sockeye fillet.

Then I made up a glaze for the salmon:


25 ml (2 tbsp) honey
1 ml (1/4 tsp) paprika
2 ml (1/2 tsp) dried ginger
10 ml (2 tsp) soy sauce
0.5 ml to 2 ml (1/8 to 1/2 tsp) Sriracha sauce (can substitute Hot Pepper Sauce)
Use the lesser amount of Sriracha for just a touch of heat and the larger amount for a real kick.








I preheated my smoker to 200 F and put the salmon on. You can do this in a 200 F oven but it won’t have the smoke flavour. I cooked the salmon until the internal temperature was 110 F. The time will vary depending on the thickness of the fillets. It took about an hour on these.







I brushed the salmon with the glaze and cooked to an internal temperature of 130 F which took about another 30 minutes. I brushed again with glaze and smoked for 20 minutes.
I served the salmon with oven fries and coleslaw.













The Verdict

This turned out wonderfully. The salmon had a nice kiss of smoke the honey made a wonderful glaze and the touch of heat just set it all off. Best of all, She Who Must Be Obeyed liked it!

Disco


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks like a meal fit for a king. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Braz (Jun 13, 2019)

I am definitely making this one. SWMBO (a.k.a. The Meat Police) will approve I am sure. Thanks OFG.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks absolutely delicious. Another one , out of the ballpark...
Like


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 13, 2019)

disco said:


> The Verdict
> 
> Best of all, She Who Must Be Obeyed liked it!


 - this is the main point!!! Thank you, Disco. Not this, but next weekend I will try to impress my "Who Must Be Obeyed".... with  your recipe....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 13, 2019)

Another Awesome meal by the Canadian Master who knows how to keep peace in the house.  

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 13, 2019)

Man looks awesome!! My boss love salmon too :)


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Looks absolutely delicious. Another one , out of the ballpark...
> Like



You are very kind! Thanks!



Braz said:


> I am definitely making this one. SWMBO (a.k.a. The Meat Police) will approve I am sure. Thanks OFG.



I'm with you. My missus insists on seafood a couple of days a week and calls beef "cow".



gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a meal fit for a king.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks for the point, Chris!


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Man looks awesome!! My boss love salmon too :)



Thanks! It is always good to please management!



pushok2018 said:


> - this is the main point!!! Thank you, Disco. Not this, but next weekend I will try to impress my "Who Must Be Obeyed".... with  your recipe....



Thanks! I hope you both like it!



HalfSmoked said:


> Another Awesome meal by the Canadian Master who knows how to keep peace in the house.
> 
> Warren



Thanks, Warren! We just had our anniversary and I have 44 years of practice keeping the peace!


----------



## xray (Jun 14, 2019)

It looks delicious Disco! I could never really get to like salmon but yours makes me want to try again.


----------



## disco (Jun 15, 2019)

xray said:


> It looks delicious Disco! I could never really get to like salmon but yours makes me want to try again.


Being raised on the west coast of Canada, I can't imagine not eating salmon. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2019)

Disco, 
That looks fantastic.  I need to find some other Salmon recipes for I'm getting bored (not my friends, mind you) of what I do with my default recipes.  Gotta try your recipe one of these days.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## disco (Jul 7, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Disco,
> That looks fantastic.  I need to find some other Salmon recipes for I'm getting bored (not my friends, mind you) of what I do with my default recipes.  Gotta try your recipe one of these days.
> 
> Thanks for posting it.


Most  kind sir! However, there is a reason those are default recipes. There is no problem experimenting but you have to go back to perfection.


----------



## Braz (Jul 7, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Gotta try your recipe one of these days.



We made this recipe last week. It's a good-un.


----------

